# Manx cat leaving poop outside of litter box



## meesa (Sep 13, 2004)

Lately, my manx has been leaving poop droplets outside of his litter box. He had this problem before only occassionally, but now it happens a few times a week! 

He knows to go in the litterbox, because the rest of his droppings are there, but he leaves one or two outside the box, and sometimes there's one on the stairs. 

Any idea why, and how I might be able to solve this problem? The litterbox is open style with no lid, and I've also trimed down the hair around his backside.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

You could try a hooded litter tray, maybe he's either going over the side, or would prefer to be more private!


----------



## Gudewife (Jun 27, 2004)

You might want to have him in for a quick vet check...as I recall, Manx cats are more susceptible to lower spine and colon problems, so it may be a physical or neurological issue that can be dealt with.


----------



## The Blessed Kitten (Apr 21, 2005)

Our "Manx", Pixie, (she's technically a randombred DSH, but to us, she looks like she could have been a show quality Manx, if only she were pedigreed ) has a very similar problem. As long as we've had her, she hasn't had any recurring litterbox issues other than these small deposits just outside of the box. I can tell that this is entirely accidental on Pixie's part, because she always notices it as soon as it happens and attempts to bury it. Since carpet isn't real good for burying poo, I always quickly run to her rescue with some toilet paper and dispose of it for her.

Pixie has come from a long line of randombred "Manx" cats that have been with my mother-in-law's family for generations, and pretty much all of the rumpy cats (well, those few who were inside cats and litter box trained at all) have had this problem.

The way that I understand it, and this may not be entirely accurate, is that the "Manx gene" causes an abnormal shortening of the spine, which often leads to decreased sensitivity in the hind area, especially in rumpy, or completely tailess cats. Because of this, they have a harder time telling when they are "done", and will end up inadvertantly dropping some excrement over the side of the box when they are burying or as they are leaving.

I don't really know if there is anything that can be done about this, since it seems to be tied in with the major distinctive trait of the Manx. We also have never really tried to correct it, as it has never been much of a problem for us. However, you should should probably talk to your vet about it, especially this seems to have noticeably increased in frequency lately, just to be safe.


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

Maybe it is sticking to her fur? Our MC kitty Tazz on ocassion will have this happen as well and he HAS a hooded litter box.

Ciao!


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Jazzy does this from time to time. I always pinpointed to times that she was mad at me, no kidding!!, like times I would have company... the day after the company had left, I'd find a little hard pooper somewhere, LOL!!

I also think maybe it was because she was constipated, and the poop stuck to her little butt... and maybe she couldn't poo it all out.

I wouldn't worry about it. I've had my cat for 10.5 years and she has been doing this all that time, a little poop every now and then... but that's as bad as it has gotten.

I would check out the constipated thing though. Jazzy has issues with that, and I believe it's what lead her to her hepatic lipidosis.


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

This happens in my household occasionally too. Miss Kitty will occasionally get one stuck to her heiny (she has long hair) and Catbot has had this happen once too (she has short hair ... it got stuck to her tail somehow). I think that sometimes during shedding season this can happen a little more often. Reason: cats ingest hair, don't digest it and must pass it. Poo comes out, with hair in it and occasionally gets hung up a little because of the hair and won't come off immediately. Kitty wanders around until it falls off. I think this because most of the poos I find are ones that look to have a significant amount of hair in them, and it this is something that normally happens with greater frequency in the spring.


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh yeah, let us not forget the "MAD AT YOU" thing! :lol: HOLY COW, whenever I do something to get the cat's mad I FULLY EXPECT to find a landmine SOMEWHERE in the house within 24hrs. :lol: 

Ciao!


----------



## lydelia (Mar 29, 2005)

Clintsworld :lol: !!!! I totally forgot about that!!! ROFL!!! Miss Kitty did that once. My husband thought it would be a good idea to get a dog (who is now living a my fathers house ... he outsmarted us, but that is another story). Anywho, so he brings the dog home and as a result we have to keep the cats locked up. Well, Miss Kitty was not happy with that at all. For revenge, she took a poo in my husband's pants he left laying in the bedroom floor. I thought we would never quit laughing. She knew it was his idea to get the dog and paid him back for it.


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

lydelia said:


> Clintsworld :lol: !!!! I totally forgot about that!!! ROFL!!! Miss Kitty did that once. My husband thought it would be a good idea to get a dog (who is now living a my fathers house ... he outsmarted us, but that is another story). Anywho, so he brings the dog home and as a result we have to keep the cats locked up. Well, Miss Kitty was not happy with that at all. For revenge, she took a poo in my husband's pants he left laying in the bedroom floor. I thought we would never quit laughing. She knew it was his idea to get the dog and paid him back for it.


Yep, that sounds about right! :lol: Another payback that is used around here often is where you are deep asleep (around 2:30am) and you feel this sensation of a breeze on your face and when you open your eyes the cat is nose to nose with you sniffing away. Talk about scaring the daylight's out of ya!! And of course the minute you wake up the cat is off and running to another room.

Ciao!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

clintsworld said:


> you feel this sensation of a breeze on your face and when you open your eyes the cat is nose to nose with you sniffing away.


I get the impression they're checking to see if I'm alive. Keeping a close watch on their meal ticket!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clintsworld (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah well, this meal ticket likes his sleep! :lol: 

Ciao!


----------

